# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Thomas Massie Forum >  Massie: There Will Be Anger, Frustration, & Embarrassment When Redacted 9/11 Pages Come Out

## tsai3904

update:




> Congressman Massie: There Will Be ‘Anger, Frustration, and Embarrassment’ When Redacted Pages of 9/11 Report Come Out
> 
> by Erica Ritz
> Jul. 30, 2014 7:15pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


read more:
http://www.theblaze.com/stories/2014...port-come-out/


--





> Congressman Thomas Massie
> 
> Today at 5:00 PM I'll be on TheBlaze TV with Glenn Beck to talk about the push to release 28 classified pages from an official 9/11 report. 
> 
> Before we involve ourselves in #Iraq, Congressmen and their constituents need to know more about the events leading up to 9/11. Understanding what enabled this tragedy to occur is fundamental to drafting a strategy for the Middle East. Based on my reading of the documents, I am confident that making these 28 pages public would not damage our national security.
> 
> Tune in at 5:00 PM and share to spread the word!


https://www.facebook.com/RepThomasMa...1281839229315/

----------


## tsai3904

Video:
http://www.video.theblaze.com/media/...nt_id=34944003

----------


## Lucille

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/2014...port-come-out/




> ...“I was gravely disturbed by your description, where you said you had to stop and re-figure history,” Beck said. “Can you give us any other description other than that?”
> 
> “Absolutely,” Massie responded. “When 9/11 happened and shortly thereafter, we were all like sponges. We were trying to absorb as much information [as possible] to understand the who, the what, the why, the where. But at some point you quit collecting information because there’s no more information to be had — or you think there’s no more information — and it all sort of sets up like concrete in your brain.”
> 
> “As I was reading these 28 pages, I had to try to take apart that concrete that had set up, my own understanding of what had led up 9/11 and what had enabled it,” Massie continued. “What really hurt me was to wonder, why did my government keep this from me for 13 years? What were their motives?”
> 
> Beck asked: “Is this stuff that will deeply tear us apart or will it be just — has our government been worse than just sloppy and greedy at times?”
> 
> “This will not tear our country apart,” Massie responded. “It will be embarrassing. It will not endanger us to release this information. But the American public needs to have it.”
> ...

----------


## trey4sports

intersting.... definitely wanna see the doc's.

----------


## jct74

bump.  I added Lucille's article to OP and also a youtube.

----------


## Working Poor

> Massie: There Will Be ‘Anger, Frustration, & Embarrassment’ When Redacted 9/11 Pages Come Out


I don't think they will be released...

----------


## Todd

Good grief.  What the hell is keeping anyone from revealing exactly what the documents say right now?  Are they still classified or something?  It's been 13 years.   

This sounds like one of those setups radio hosts do before a commercial to keep you glued to the station through the breaks.  Then when you get the big news it's less than stellar.

----------


## limequat

> Good grief.  What the hell is keeping anyone from revealing exactly what the documents say right now?  Are they still classified or something?  It's been 13 years.   
> 
> This sounds like one of those setups radio hosts do before a commercial to keep you glued to the station through the breaks.  Then when you get the big news it's less than stellar.


In order to view them, he had to swear an oath not to reveal their contents.  If he goes to far he could be thrown out of office or even in jail.  Furthermore, he was only allowed to read them in a sound proof room with no recording devices present.  The best he could do would be able to recite some bits from memory.

----------


## presence



----------


## jllundqu

Anything that gets released will be total whitewash bullsh/t

----------


## tsai3904

Here's video of the former 9/11 Commission Chair and Vice Chair supporting the declassification of the 28 pages:
http://www.c-span.org/video/?c450494...ilton-28-pages

The resolution, H.Res. 428, picked up another cosponsor this past week.  There's now 7 Republicans and 3 Democrats on board.

----------


## RDM

> I don't think they will be released...


Especially if it exposes Israel.

----------


## jjdoyle

> Especially if it exposes Israel.


Yeah, Beck doesn't mention this, just the Saudi connection. BUT, there is this:



"Evidence linking these Israelis to 9/11 is classified."

----------


## phill4paul

> In order to view them, he had to swear an oath not to reveal their contents.  If he goes to far he could be thrown out of office or even in jail.  Furthermore, he was only allowed to read them in a sound proof room with no recording devices present.  The best he could do would be able to recite some bits from memory.


  The only oath that matters....




> I do solemnly swear (or affirm) that *I will support and defend the Constitution of the United States against all enemies, foreign and domestic; that I will bear true faith and allegiance to the same*; that I take this obligation freely, without any mental reservation or purpose of evasion; and that I will well and faithfully discharge the duties of the office on which I am about to enter: So help me God.

----------


## jtap

Sounds like he's saying if you believe what you have been told, you believe something that isn't the full truth (a lie).

Only those that believe what they have been told would be shocked by these pages; I don't think many here would be.

----------


## Origanalist

I fear for young Mr. Massie's health.

----------

